# Maltese needs help



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Saw this on Fb and it's been shared by folks but thought we thought it should be posted here in case anyone can help.

https://www.facebook.com/michelle.robison3/posts/250053541768217?comment_id=1015826


*Wall Photos* 
Anyone near Louisville, KY--this little guy needs someone to step up for him or he will be put down. Sounds like a lack of training/socialization to me.
Cooper is a 1 year old purebred Maltese. He has territorial issues and bites strangers. The rescue that adopted him out refuses to take him back and the current family has a young teenager and a very busy household. They cannot keep him and take a chance in him biting anyone else. Do any of you know anyone that specializes in working with dogs like this? He has never bitten anyone in the family...sounds like he needs to live with someone who doesn't get a lot of visitors. Please share. They don't want to have to euthanize this dog . Contact Stacey at [email protected].
by: Cathy Brown


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bump


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

The page cannot be found!! I sure hope this isn't bad for this little fella!! :crying 2: And I can't believe the rescue wouldn't take him back. :angry: I really don't know if I will understand how families can adopt a dog and then give it back. I sure hope the family at least tried to work with this young guy. He has so much life to give.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - where are you seeing that the page can't be found? I see a link with an e-mail address but that's it.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

I can't get the page to show up! ugh!!! I hope someone can help the poor fella.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

If you can get him to California, I'll take him. He reminds me of my little Winter, who is doing amazingly well.

For those who can't find the Facebook link, click on https://www.facebook.com/Maltmom9

I think you might have sign on Facebook.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Try this one, it's off the original posters page.

https://www.facebook.com/Maltmom9


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

michellerobison said:


> Try this one, it's off the original posters page.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Maltmom9


LOL ~ That's the same one I posted. Great minds think alike ~ :thumbsup:

Fly the dog to Orange County. I will foster him personally.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I'll chip in funds for a flight to Deb! Let me know if this can happen, and I'll be right on it!! I'm dirt poor right now, but every little bit helps, right?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> I'll chip in funds for a flight to Deb! Let me know if this can happen, and I'll be right on it!! I'm dirt poor right now, but every little bit helps, right?


Yes, every little bit helps. We can all pitch in. I can take a biter. 

Lovies to you my friend,

Deb


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hoping you can get him Deb....keep us posted!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

This little guy is a cutie, will glady help with the flight is we can get him!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I spoke with the women handling Cooper and have the pleasure of letting everyone know that he has been rescued by an adopter who has experience working with troubled guys like little Cooper and the adopter's vet and personal reference were wonderful!!

:sHa_banana::sHa_banana:Yay for Cooper!!! :sHa_banana::sHa_banana:Networking goes a long way!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I spoke with the women handling Cooper and have the pleasure of letting everyone know that he has been rescued by an adopter who has experience working with troubled guys like little Cooper and the adopter's vet and personal reference were wonderful!!
> 
> :sHa_banana::sHa_banana:Yay for Cooper!!! :sHa_banana::sHa_banana:Networking goes a long way!!



YEAH!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

michellerobison said:


> YEAH!!!!!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


It is so great!! The woman is very nice and she rescues and fosters animals from the local high kill shelter and for local no-kill rescue organizations to help make a difference. She said she got an outpouring of love and support from people trying to help him. I shared with her that Cooper made it on this site and that a member was willing to take him in and other members were willing to chip in to have him flown to CA. She was so amazed!! She sounds like another good person in the rescue circuit!! I'm so happy the right person found little Cooper!!! 



Thank you for posting him Michelle!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:

Way to go little dude!! I live for happy endings. Doesn't get much better than this. :aktion033:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

lmillette said:


> It is so great!! The woman is very nice and she rescues and fosters animals from the local high kill shelter and for local no-kill rescue organizations to help make a difference. She said she got an outpouring of love and support from people trying to help him. I shared with her that Cooper made it on this site and that a member was willing to take him in and other members were willing to chip in to have him flown to CA. She was so amazed!! She sounds like another good person in the rescue circuit!! I'm so happy the right person found little Cooper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting him Michelle!!!


I should have said the woman I am talking about above was the woman who was helping to find Cooper a home. And she succeeded to find what sounds like a good match!!


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Lindsay, thank you for posting the update...I was getting nervous about the little guy.
I don't see, why would anyone consider putting him down - my Charlie doesn't like strangers either and he has a jealousy issues, lol..
It's normal in Europe (I'm European)...I think a bit of barking and attacking strangers is not a big problem....especially if the dog's only 1 year old.
The proper training and lots of love - that's what he needs.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Very happy to see little Cooper has a happy ending


----------



## carley (Nov 8, 2008)

This is such great news, sooooooo grateful he will be okay.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Thank the Lord, Cooper is safe and in good hands!!


----------



## Noah (Jan 6, 2012)

So happy he found a home. I don't know that much about rescues except Greyhound rescue, but isn't it strange that the rescue that adopted him out wouldn't take him back?
I know the Greyhound rescue would take back any dog they adopted out, no questions asked.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Great news!!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

lmillette said:


> It is so great!! The woman is very nice and she rescues and fosters animals from the local high kill shelter and for local no-kill rescue organizations to help make a difference. She said she got an outpouring of love and support from people trying to help him. I shared with her that Cooper made it on this site and that a member was willing to take him in and other members were willing to chip in to have him flown to CA. She was so amazed!! She sounds like another good person in the rescue circuit!! I'm so happy the right person found little Cooper!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting him Michelle!!!


Thanks to Susan for suggesting posting him on SM.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Everyone deserves a thank you!! This little guy gets his second chance because of people here on SM and caring people like us on the rescue circuit!!!!


----------

